# the origin of golf



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

I have played golf for some years ，but I do not know the origin 。Today I happened to see a sentence about the origin of golf 。I think it is very classic 。
The word of golf is from green ，oxygen，light and friendship。
Hown do you think about it ？


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Some say golf originated in Scotland, others say its an old Dutch game.

As to the word Golf... it covers a multitude of sins, and is very descriptive. For example, golf backwards is flog, which is what most golfers do. 

"Good golfers golf but bad golfers flog."


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

"The first accepted historical written reference to golf, or 'Gowf' as the Scottish hillbillies called it, was in 1457, etched on the side of a statue. Apparently the archers of the time were spending too much time playing 'Gowf', and not enough time shooting arrows. The Scottish government declared it against the law to play golf and inscribed this mandate on the side of a statue."

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/1494021

Then there's "Gentlemen Only Females Forbidden", and/or "Girls Only Links (for) Fun", which of course are both just for fun.

Origin and Meaning of the Word Golf


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Variations of a club and stick game date back to Roman times, and back then was called Paganica. Although those variations even extend acros the world to ancient China, the first country to name the game something close to golf was actually Holland. The Dutch version was called Kolven(circa 1297), pronounced Kolfen with the K sounding something between the English K and G. It is thought by some that Scotland's ties with Holland and France saw it introduced to Scotland, where the first reference is dated circa 1457 when James II banned it - which suggests it was in Scotland before then.

whatever the date and origin, its still bl00dy good fun!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Some say golf originated in Scotland, others say its an old Dutch game.
> 
> As to the word Golf... it covers a multitude of sins, and is very descriptive. For example, golf backwards is flog, which is what most golfers do.
> 
> "Good golfers golf but bad golfers flog."


I thought "GOLF" was just a four letter word you could say in mixed company


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Big Hobbit said:


> Some say golf originated in Scotland, others say its an old Dutch game.
> 
> As to the word Golf... it covers a multitude of sins, and is very descriptive. For example, golf backwards is flog, which is what most golfers do.
> 
> "Good golfers golf but bad golfers flog."


What you said is quite right,when we play golf,we can get much joy and happiness.


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

If you have some new ideas,you can feel free to say it out.we can learn more.


----------

